# b7500 3 point hitch problems



## Bobby Gardner (Jun 28, 2020)

I just bought a 2008 Kubota b7500 with a 3 point backhoe attachment and was playing with it when I herd a little pop and now one side of the three point hitch is not lifting. Does anybody know what is wrong with it. thanks


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

It sounds like you blew a seal. You’ll have to open her up.


----------

